# teenage sister



## Layla

hi guys

I have a half sister who i havent really had much contact with since she was 3, since mum went we have been chatting and now shes going to come and stay here for a week in the summer.

What do i do with a 16 year old? lol im so stumped

x


----------



## Jo

Didn't want to raed and run LOL
I have no idea what 16 year olds like except maybe shopping, next time you chat to ask her what she likes doing or as your stepdad

5yrs between me and my sis so when she was 16 i was long gone LOL


----------



## RachieH

Layla if she's anything like my Hubbys sister (17) who stays with us, she'll be happy if you let her have your PC/ Laptop - She spends most her time downloading music or chatting to her friends on MSM (That is if you can part from it!) She also tries to convince Paul to take her down the pub, lil minx!

You'll problerbly find she'll muck in with whatever your doing with the kids in the day, then in the evenings you can chill out togather, maybe with a DVD....Let her be the guide - teenage girls are all different, so it will proberbly be easier to decide what to do when shes there.

Good luck!


----------



## Imi

My sister (13) plays on her nintendo thing .... she got more gadjets than a toy shop!

When i had that family friends daughter stay she dominated me lappy :shock: 

xxx


----------



## Jase

i say we get her to babysit and go out!

that or get her a paper round and make her do the house work, it'll be caracter building


----------



## Imi

Lmao jase!!!

xxx


----------



## Suz

Leave it to Jase to come up with these clever answers..... HEEHEE


----------



## Jo

Jase said:


> i say we get her to babysit and go out!
> 
> that or get her a paper round and make her do the house work, it'll be caracter building

Spot on Jase make her earn her keep:rofl:


----------



## vicky

lol at jase


----------



## Amanda

D'wanna borrow Kayleigh for a week so she's got someone to talk to????? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jase

if shes good at hoovering and can clean my car send here down!


----------



## babe2ooo

take her 2 see a film or take her shopping or get some dvd out for you guys 2 watch


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

hay layla yeah could take her shopping to the cinema out for food out out for a drink or somthin only a coke tho *(lol)


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

lol jase


----------



## mickey

make several suggestions like cinema, shopping, swimming, visiting sights of interest and then let her choose :hi:


----------



## hypnorm

This post is from June! who is digging up old posts lol


----------



## Layla

i know, thats why i havent answered it lol

x


----------



## Mango

Hmm Layla she may be interested in helping you take care of LO. Most young preteens and teens love to help.

As for activities, pottery painting, movies, arcades, museums?


----------



## mickey

:dohh:


----------



## Mango

Ooops ok ok, sue me


----------



## Tilly

Did she come down then?


----------



## Layla

nope! lol

x


----------

